# Vase Series



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here ya go Harry. Well the LOML came up with more drawings so I went to work. These are all from Elm as I had several pieces laying around that were 2 or 3 yrs old. She wanted a couple with no scallops and just plain wood. One with a lid and the other without. The other two are scalloped on with the plain wood and she wanted a red rim. Not sure about that but hey if she wants it who am I to argue especially when she told me I could order some Easy Wood Tools. The other is another red one this time with a lid. I sanded it back some to be able to see the grain. Probably could have sanded a little more but still learning this dyeing thing. Anyway all finished with rattle can lacquer. They are 6" tall and about 5" across. So I guess now we will continue the series but I told her they would have finials. She said ok.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Wow just great to view.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie,

Love the plain one without the lid. Great looking form, and a good looking piece of wood!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks. Yep Doug it is amazing how ugly elm trees are around here especially with a lot of them half dead but the wood is amazing in color.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice job I like the redish one


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It must be wonderful Bernie to be told what is required then go and make it. With me, I decide what it is AFTER it's made! I'm having to get back to the router for a while before someone reminds me that this is a ROUTER forum! Please don't however stop posting your turnings, I shall be following your every move.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Warren. I do like the Red one myself. 

Harry I will keep posting for sure. I have a few more designs in my head but will have to wait till grandma is done visiting the grandkids. I will be posting a newly designed one with a bigger base and concave lip. We will see how it comes across as all the others have a smaller base. I have to say it does make it more stable.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

That is some very fine looking workmanship. I cannot do work this nice-looking, but you should be proud of these pieces! *OPG3*


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Beautiful as usual Bernie!
But we've got to get you going on those tall slim finials for the lids.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Otis and Maurice. Maurice I will probably be doing a finial or two on a couple of these. These first ones are all designs by my wife. So I made them to her spec's.


----------

